# Continuing Education Options



## dlsemt (Mar 28, 2011)

I am running out of time to complete my last 48 hours of continuing education. Since only 24 can be done online, where else can I complete them? I live in Hayward, CA so I'm looking in that area. Any information would be a lifesaver!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 28, 2011)

Check local hospitals.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 28, 2011)

dlsemt said:


> I am running out of time to complete my last 48 hours of continuing education. Since only 24 can be done online, where else can I complete them? I live in Hayward, CA so I'm looking in that area. Any information would be a lifesaver!



You might check to see if there is a NCTI school nearby. I know they do the 48 hour refresher courses. They are part of AMR. Might be expensive though.


----------



## medic417 (Mar 28, 2011)

Live online you can count all 48.

http://www.jonpuryear.com/

Oh and if this is NR no way you will get proof of recert before March 31st rolls around.


----------



## dlsemt (Mar 28, 2011)

*Addition:*



dlsemt said:


> I am running out of time to complete my last 48 hours of continuing education. Since only 24 can be done online, where else can I complete them? I live in Hayward, CA so I'm looking in that area. Any information would be a lifesaver!



If I co-taught a CPR class, would that be able to count as well?


----------



## medicstudent101 (Mar 28, 2011)

dlsemt said:


> If I co-taught a CPR class, would that be able to count as well?



Yes sir.


----------



## medicstudent101 (Mar 28, 2011)

Another thing you might try is going to your Basic instructor. You can always sit in class or help with skills. Even if you're checked off on skills for CE, you can still count it towards your overall hours. A&R's are always an option too.


----------



## Icenine (Mar 28, 2011)

Find a EMT class that is running right now. Sit in for a few classes and claim the credit.

OR contact your ems office and see where they will be teaching next.  Our local office sends instructors to all the the departments in our county at least twice a year.  Maybe you can travel to a different department and sit in for their classes.


----------

